# did i even O?



## qe76

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/46ec77


trying to post my chart- just started temping this cycle. I dont have a clue what Im doing! I have pcos, hypo-thyroid and Im old lol


----------



## qe76

Anyone?


----------



## jen379

Hi qu76, I'm no expert on temping. I use to do it but it made me crazy trying to do it at same time in the morning, sometimes i would forget, etc. Looking at your chart there does not seem to be a clear shift in temps, which would make me think you didn't o. you said you have PCOS have you tried Pregnitude? My doc recently suggested for me to help with ovulation and quality of eggs but there is tons of info and success with it on internet from patients with PCOS. I found it on amazon if you are interested.


----------



## Rags

Hi qe76. It's been a while since I temp'd but I'd agree that I can't see any clear ovulation peak. I have to say that I did a good 4 or 5 cycles worth of temping before I was confident enough to say I had or hadn't ovulated, it's really difficult to tell on just one cycle. Good luck.


----------



## qe76

thank you jen 379 and rags :)

I am trying fertilaid and Ovaboost- never heard of the other one but looking it up right now! I'll give it a try. It's so frustrating all of this. I get plenty of EW CM and what seems to be the right time. I also am hypothyroid. Take pills for that, naturethroid- was on Metformin but it makes me so sick i stopped. 

I know I need to chart for a while but Im not even sure what Im looking for- I mean I read what I should be looking for but when I look at other charts of people who have O'd I don't always see it on theirs either. I guess it takes practice. 

I really appreciate you both taking the time to respond. I feel like Im going crazy sometimes!


----------



## Rags

qe76 said:
 

> thank you jen 379 and rags :)
> 
> I am trying fertilaid and Ovaboost- never heard of the other one but looking it up right now! I'll give it a try. It's so frustrating all of this. I get plenty of EW CM and what seems to be the right time. I also am hypothyroid. Take pills for that, naturethroid- was on Metformin but it makes me so sick i stopped.
> 
> I know I need to chart for a while but Im not even sure what Im looking for- I mean I read what I should be looking for but when I look at other charts of people who have O'd I don't always see it on theirs either. I guess it takes practice.
> 
> I really appreciate you both taking the time to respond. I feel like Im going crazy sometimes!

Hi, other peoples charts rarely make sense to me either. My own chart took a wee while for me to be able to spot what was going on. I would always temp before I got out of bed at 8a.m (no matter how desperate I was for the toilet). My temp would vary very slightly on a daily basis but would have a significant peak and stay up, on the day it dropped down again my period would start. I attended a clinic to concieve and they started me on OP kits. I continued to chart though and it all made loads more sense when I was doing both as I could see the LH peak and then see when my temp changed. It can all become a bit obsesive though, try not to get too hooked!


----------



## jen379

qe76 said:


> thank you jen 379 and rags :)
> 
> I am trying fertilaid and Ovaboost- never heard of the other one but looking it up right now! I'll give it a try. It's so frustrating all of this. I get plenty of EW CM and what seems to be the right time. I also am hypothyroid. Take pills for that, naturethroid- was on Metformin but it makes me so sick i stopped.
> 
> I know I need to chart for a while but Im not even sure what Im looking for- I mean I read what I should be looking for but when I look at other charts of people who have O'd I don't always see it on theirs either. I guess it takes practice.
> 
> I really appreciate you both taking the time to respond. I feel like Im going crazy sometimes!

qe76, i should def start temping again to see if i'm ovulating, especially to see if the Pregnitude is working for me. without charting, i am amazed at the changes i'm noticing: more cm, distinct twinges around O time, and an overall sense of calm.:happydance: i've researched the main ingredient myo-inositol and found that it has helped people with depression along with sugar cravings, which is why some people have lost weight on it. i've only been taking half the dosage for the last 2 mos to see how i did with it. if AF comes again this month, i'm going to start taking the full dose. i hope one day we can get it in stores instead of just online. maybe when it's not so new anymore. good luck and hang in there. :hugs: it is an emotional roller coaster, for sure.


----------



## qe76

I so hear you rags, waiting to run to the bathroom lol- every morning for me! Feels like an eternity waiting for the thermometer to beep.

Jen, Im going to finish the pills I have and then try the one you suggested. It's a powder you mix into water .. how does it taste? 

Well today is one of the possible days my cycle was suppose to start and nothing. all week I have been having cramps- not full blown ones like I usually get before AF. FF says with my temps I could have O'd between CD 10 and 22 lol So I guess I just have to wait and see what happens this week. 
I have been having a bunch of symptoms but it's ones that could just be pms- the metal taste i have had on and off the last two days though is new- Otherwise it's just the normal sore bbs, slight cramps, back ache ect.. 

Im def getting hooked on charting though- I cant wait to go to bed cause I want to see what my temp is in the morning lol- 
xx


----------



## Rags

qe76 said:


> I so hear you rags, waiting to run to the bathroom lol- every morning for me! Feels like an eternity waiting for the thermometer to beep.
> 
> Jen, Im going to finish the pills I have and then try the one you suggested. It's a powder you mix into water .. how does it taste?
> 
> Well today is one of the possible days my cycle was suppose to start and nothing. all week I have been having cramps- not full blown ones like I usually get before AF. FF says with my temps I could have O'd between CD 10 and 22 lol So I guess I just have to wait and see what happens this week.
> I have been having a bunch of symptoms but it's ones that could just be pms- the metal taste i have had on and off the last two days though is new- Otherwise it's just the normal sore bbs, slight cramps, back ache ect..
> 
> Im def getting hooked on charting though- I cant wait to go to bed cause I want to see what my temp is in the morning lol-
> xx

Lol, the OCD will out!
I've got my fingers crossed that your symptoms are more than pms.


----------



## qe76

ff just gave me a cover line and an O day- cd 22. I had some stretchy cm this morning and after entering that data it finally said i O'd. now there has been days I have had cm that I didnt put in this whole week cause i wasnt sure what category it fit in- some days i would get creamy lotion and wet or stretchy during the same day at different times. ugg- hopefully I will get better at charting next month- but the most cm was around cd 14.. maybe i geared up to O and didn't ?? time will tell i guess!


----------



## jen379

qe76 said:


> I so hear you rags, waiting to run to the bathroom lol- every morning for me! Feels like an eternity waiting for the thermometer to beep.
> 
> Jen, Im going to finish the pills I have and then try the one you suggested. It's a powder you mix into water .. how does it taste?
> 
> 
> qe76, it doesn't really taste like anything. a hint of something sweet but it's barely noticeable. good luck and would love to hear what you think when you get started!:happydance:


----------



## qe76

oh good- i can handle sweet. I have the worst gag reflex when i dont like the way something taste. I turn into such a baby with things like that but hey with my DS I made it through three days of labor and held out till the very end before letting them give me something for pain! So Im not too hard on myself about my other short comings lol


----------



## qe76

well FF took away my cross-hairs today- more confused then ever!


----------



## jen379

qe76 said:


> well FF took away my cross-hairs today- more confused then ever!

qe76, i'm sorry. i know how frustrating it is. grrrrr. doesn't it just feel like that if our bodies would give us that concrete information we're looking for and working so hard to obtain, that it would all be within our grasp! we could make it happen!! hang in there, we're not there yet but i believe we're getting closer each month as we gather this information and adapt accordingly. :hugs: you're not alone!!


----------



## qe76

thank you Jen :) 
AF showed just 5 min ago. At least my chart showed my temp drop so I know I can rely on that- Still cant tell if I O'd - I know my body tried to at least. Cant wait to see what my chart does this month! Told hubby that we have to BD more often- He had no complaints lol! I think i might O later then I think and we dont keep BD'ing too far past what I though O was- so we will see what happens.


----------



## Rags

Hope it's all a bit more clear this month. Don't forget to enjoy BDing, don't let it become a chore. I look forward to hearing how it goes.


----------



## qe76

Thanks Rags! 
When you are not sure when you O- bd'ing can start to feel like a chore- we aim for every other day or every three days but dont stress out if we cant or dont want to one night. 
It feels good to try and take charge of what's going on with me with charting instead of leaving it up to doctors.. Im kinda surprised none of then even suggested charting.


----------



## Rags

qe76 said:


> Thanks Rags!
> When you are not sure when you O- bd'ing can start to feel like a chore- we aim for every other day or every three days but dont stress out if we cant or dont want to one night.
> It feels good to try and take charge of what's going on with me with charting instead of leaving it up to doctors.. Im kinda surprised none of then even suggested charting.

I thought it was funny that when I went to the clinic and mentioned charting they told me not to bother with it, they only went by the OP kits. I found this strange so continued charting anyway. So pleased I did as leading up to getting my bfp it was quite exciting temping in the morning and not have the drop. Like you i felt a little more in control with it.


----------



## qe76

Hubby starts vacation tomorrow- not doing anything travel wise- Probably just going to hang out at my parents lol- We play lots of scrabble.. Been a crazy week ending with car trouble- Looking forward to a quite week! 
my chart is confusing me again.. 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/46ec77/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart

Still addicted to seeing what my temp is every morning- already have my thermometer in my pocketbook so I wont forget to take it with me to my parents lol The thought of missing a temp stresses me ! 

@rags- I think doctors like it better when we are in the dark- I brought in one time the current lab info for thyroid levels to my doctor at the time cause he was using a 5 year old out dated one and he got pissed.. told me to keep off the internet. I was right and he was wrong- never went back to him. 

If anyone takes a look at my chart I would love an opinion on the dip I had today- i got dotted cross hairs for O- but it would be an early O- very eager to see my temp in the morning.


----------



## terripeachy

Your chart is definitely confusing to me, and I like looking at charts. I wonder what that big drop today means. It seems that you don't have that clear rise, but maybe it's coming soon.

Do you take your temperature at the same time every morning? They say that sometime, even a time discrepancy can affect your temperatures. Have fun at your parents playing scrabble. I am addicted to Words With Friends. :)


----------



## qe76

around 7 a.m. every morning. first few days was between 6 and 6 30 but had a slight change in morning routine. Im starting to think that maybe I dont even O. Guess time will tell. I read about a fall back temp- not sure what it is though. maybe it's that? Maybe I o'd early? I have a little hope that maybe it could be an implantation dip.. already googled that like crazy and read plenty of woman got bfp with a dip on 5 dpo.. but my hopes are not that high that it is that. I wonder if I can find charts of women who are pre menopause.. That is what I worry the most that it is. I just can't wait to wake up and see what my next temp is lol ..
revealed that you think my chart is confusing! I was starting to think it was me not getting the hang of reading them lol


----------



## terripeachy

I'm glad it's back up today. I get a dip around 5 or 6dpo, but it's not that significant a drop. That's why I was asking. They say that a dip isn't a bad thing because you want the overall picture, so since it's back up, I wouldn't worry too much. :) They also say that when you O, your temp should increase by 1/2 a degree. Mine is usually 0.4, so I figure it's close. And...you may just have a slow rise to O. It's all just statistics and how the computer calculates it. We don't know the programming of FF, unfortunately. Have an awesome day!


----------



## qe76

we It looks like I did O on cd 10. I wish my temps went up as much as others but Im guessing its the hypothyroid that I am lower then most- it goes up but not super high.. Just more wait and see- tww wait for positive hpt or af lol


----------



## tryfor2

Hi qe76. Your chart looks a lot like mine--erratic, not so high temps, and WTH, did I ovulate? Last month I did, but late (CD 21), and not a super clear temp shift, and this month--I'm currently CD 21--so far, no dice. No positive OPKs, no ff crosshairs, and my days of fertile cm have come and gone. So you're not alone. And judging from your username, I think we're the same age too!


----------



## qe76

Hi tryfor 2. Yeah 76 is by birth year :) FF still has me with dotted cross hairs at least. Last cycle it took forever to get them then they took them away! This cycle has been an odd one. No strong symptoms like my bb's dont hurt as much as usual-if at all. lots of heart burn though.. few days ago my legs hurt out of no where.. I should be having af cramps by now but nothing. I keep going back and forth with not wanting to eat to wanting to eat everything lol. And every so often I smell things no one else does. I have been stuffy so that could just be that. I would really be shocked if I get a bfp at the end of all this. 
Do you have a chart link?


----------



## tryfor2

qe76,
I think any symptom that is different than what you are used to is a good sign! Though no symptoms can be a good sign too (it was for me)... Aren't I helpful? :winkwink: But those things really do sound promising to me... Still no ovulation for me :growlmad: This is a very weird cycle for me too. How do I go about posting my chart?


----------



## qe76

on FF top of page and it says sharing- mouse over that and go to get code- they have a few to pick from ( links to copy) just got to play around with them and see what one works for you. 
So far my temp is stayong around or just above cover line. I had some clear and slight stretchy cm by not very stretchy. if I put it on my chart it takes away my crosshairs so I dont have it on my chart right now- I thought it is normal to get cm during the ttw? So why does FF freak out lol. 

I keep making my DH squeeze my BB's lol- asking if they feel different. Even if I just get af this is not normal- they should be hurting. I have some dollar store test but they are best to use closer if not after a missed af. might use one soon anyway lol. 
I'll check later to see if you posted your chart- Im not very good yet at reading them but I'll try!


----------



## tryfor2

Got it. Thanks. Here's the link: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/47dd15 
I hope it works...

I'm new to charting too, but as far as I know, any post o temps above coverline are fine. I've even seen some pregnancy charts with dips below. That's what's so bloody annoying about ttc/pregnancy etc.--everyone is so different, so what means one thing for one person often means something different for someone else. 

I don't understand why ff removed your crosshairs because of fertile cm after o. I had that last cycle and my crosshairs stayed. Weird. I had a bunch of ewcm yesterday (for the 2nd time this cycle) so made DH BD. I was all excited thinking my body was trying to o a few days late, but today my cm is sticky. I've been doing OPKs for days--not a single +. I don't know what's going on.

Not trying to give you false hope, but I think the absence of sore BBs is a great sign! I NEVER get sore BBs before (or during) AF, but I did within about an hour of getting my BFP (a couple of years ago).


----------



## qe76

tryfor2, I can see your chart- alot of your temps is in the 96 range. Have you ever gotten your thyroid tested? and not tsh test- its worthless but free t3 and free t4. Low temps is a sign of thyroid issues- problem is too many doctors dont respect the thyroid. If you ever need info on thyroid I know some things and know some great sites with info. 
What i have learned so far is that with pcos you can get EW CM more then once in a cycle- the EW CM only means your body is trying to O not that it did. and that a up and down chart with no clear temp shifts could mean no O. Then again it is normal to skip here and there . . It all makes my head hurt lol. 

Today i don't have cramps but there is a feeling in that area. Maybe I didn't really O yet? In the past i could go months with no AF.. I hope that is not going to start happening again. Also in the past I would get AF cramps, sore bb'S all the af things and still not have a period for months. I don't have a clue what my body is doing!! But not having any cramps or painful bb's is definitely odd. I took a test today but it wasnt fmu and it was negative. I'll wait a week and try again. FF said wait till 18 days past O. I just wish I could stop thinking about it every day. 

Keep watching your chart though- I have seen lots of charts with very late O.


----------



## tryfor2

Thanks qe76. I recently did mention the low temp-hypothyroid link to my nurse practitioner and she said low bbt "doesn't necessarily" indicate thyroid problems but still had my thyroid checked anyway (not sure which test). I assume it's fine because I got a call back only about my iron being a bit low. I think I need to be checked out more thoroughly. When I saw her about near constant AF-type cramps over the past 2 cycles and brown bleeding and abnormal mid cycle spotting I expected her to at least have a look "under the hood" but nothing.

Why have you not had periods in the past? Do you have PCOS? I get that and endometriosis confused, though i know they are different problems. It all makes my head hurt too. How many DPO are you? I think if you've seen a clear temp shift you have definitely ovulated. My lack of one means I definitely haven't :growlmad:

I keep hoping this is just one weird cycle.... Maybe I'm having one now because I've started to chart, just to confuse me. Or maybe I've developed some sort of problem in the two years since I conceived my son. Or maybe I've always had issues and getting pregnant with him was a total fluke. Yeah, I hate that this is taking up so much brain space!


----------



## qe76

if they onlt did tsh then they didnt do enough. also too many labs have different ranges of normal. and it is not good enough to just be on the side of normal range you need to be on the high side of the normal range. find out of they did free t3 and free t4. ALSO, you can have thyroid issues even if you test normal but still have symptoms. Your thyroid is used in every cell in your body. It can majorly mess with hormones and just so much. It's worth a battle with your doc or finding a new doc if there is a thyroid issue. 
I get very passionate about it, sorry! It took me over 20 years to get treated to the point I was almost in a thyroid comma and I still have a long road ahead of me. Meanwhile in the 1800's thyroid was being treated no problem.. (with pig thyroid) that's what i take. anyway lol 

I do have pcos also. When I was younger they wouldn't test me cause I was too young and then all of a sudden Im just old.. I have fibroids that they wouldn't remove.. it goes on and on. My son is 18 years old. Never tried again till now- So far charting has given me more insight then any doctor has- I have had really bad doctors- One told me Satan gives you pain and gave me bible quotes as treatment.. the one and only time she gave me meds it was because she mixed up my chart and they were really for someone else. 
I'll figure it out on my own now- or at least gather as much info like charting and search out hopefully a good doctor. 

Im 12 dpo now.. my temp is staying above the cover line. Im getting a little excited. Last cycle there was no crosshairs. Im not sure when AF should really be late. Would it be 14 dpo? FF says to wait till 19 dpo- Im going to try and wait . 

Last cycle my temp started dropping by now gearing up for af. 

I say for you keep charting- It takes a few months to get a better picture of what your body is doing. And it will be great info to bring with you to a doctor visit. GL and keep me updated !


----------



## tryfor2

Oh my, sounds like you've been through a lot. Wow, scripture as treatment? Really? Nothing against the Bible, but I'm not sure it's been proven effective in curing illness! I have heard that your thyroid level can be considered "normal" but still affect you aversely. I'll ask my nurse-practitioner. I'm glad I started charting for that reason alone--finding out that my BBT is super low. No wonder I'm always cold!
I guess it's hard to know when you are officially late given the irregularity of your cycles, but if your temp was dropping at 12 DPO last month and it isn't this month, I'd say that's a good sign! You don't have to wait till 18 DPO to test--that's just what ff says because in the old days (pre-HPTs), 18 high temps post ovulation was basically how pregnancy was confirmed. But a lot of people get BFPs at 9-10 DPO. Just depends on your hormone levels. I think you have a great deal of willpower waiting this long! Waiting till 14 DPO should be sufficient, I would think. In any case, please keep me posted! *****Baby dust*****


----------



## qe76

No af and temp went up today- 15 dpo if ff is right.
I'll test again on friday if af doesn't show by then. Still only slightly sore bb's- no cramps.. get waves of feeling sick but that happens to me anyway- not this bad though. 
I did test 13dpo and negative. I'll get a real test this time and not $ store one. 
I have had alot of cm though- creamy and sticky- sometimes almost ew- it will streatch pretty far but when it breaks makes a glob (sorry tmi)
How are you doing ??


----------



## tryfor2

Sounds awfully positive.... Yes, get a First Response Early Result (NOT digital). The dollar store test sensitivity is at 25, FRER is 6, so much more sensitive. Digitals take more HCG to show a + than the line tests. I had tons of creamy CM throughout my pregnancy. Don't recall when it started though. But WAY more than usual. 
I'm the same.... still in limbo! BBT shot up to a whopping 97.05 this morning. Who knows. Haven't gotten a + OPK yet, though I keep running out of them so haven't been doing them consistently. Keep me posted!


----------



## Driving280

Maybe get an opk... Hard to figure out these charts...


----------



## qe76

i got frer- do i cave and test tonight even though it wont be fmu or wait till friday? I have three test lol- My temps went way up and no af cramps at all.. major heart burn mostly at night- bb's still slightly sore- mostly the nips. I tought today my cm looked more ew.. I dont know if I can not drink water and not pee for a few hrs to try and test today. 

Tryfor2, hope you get some clear signs of O!! I know how that feels not being sure about O! 

Driving280- I use to use opk- ran out and never got more. They were helpful. I also heard if you are out of hpt that you can use an opk.. If af shows up this time I think I will et more and try opk's and charting. think it will help alot doing both at the same time.


----------



## tryfor2

My vote is for Thursday morning, FMU! But you know, your body, your decision and all... When are you expecting AF? 

On my end, ff finally gave me crosshairs! Albeit dotted, but I'll take 'em! My BBT still isn't that high so we'll see. If I o'ed when ff says I did then I didn't time BD that well (only once, 3 days before O).


----------



## qe76

yay for chrosshairs!! three days before is still good! I read that means if you get pregnant that you will lean towards having a girl. and if you conceive closer to O you will have a boy- or is it the other way around lol.. 
My temp came down but still above cover line and not any cramps at all. I didn't test again yet- I did the other night, I caved and nothin.. I was wondering if FF got it wrong and I O'd with that temp dip were I would be 5 dpo if I did O when ff said.. either way by now with a an early detection test it should have picked something up ? 
I was searching on line again and read stories of women that didnt get a positive for weeks!! and some that only got a positive with a blood test. 
Can kidney stones mess with test? Im going to have to search that now lol

This is killing me! I just want something to happen lol- af needs to show so I can start again if Im not pregnant!! Af is by two days now. My nips are still sore and I get waves of nausea.


----------



## jen379

qe76 said:


> yay for chrosshairs!! three days before is still good! I read that means if you get pregnant that you will lean towards having a girl. and if you conceive closer to O you will have a boy- or is it the other way around lol..
> My temp came down but still above cover line and not any cramps at all. I didn't test again yet- I did the other night, I caved and nothin.. I was wondering if FF got it wrong and I O'd with that temp dip were I would be 5 dpo if I did O when ff said.. either way by now with a an early detection test it should have picked something up ?
> I was searching on line again and read stories of women that didnt get a positive for weeks!! and some that only got a positive with a blood test.
> Can kidney stones mess with test? Im going to have to search that now lol
> 
> This is killing me! I just want something to happen lol- af needs to show so I can start again if Im not pregnant!! Af is by two days now. My nips are still sore and I get waves of nausea.

qe i'm hoping this is going to be great news. please keep us posted!! happy thoughts!!!!!!!


----------



## tryfor2

Qe76, It's tough to know when to test. Everyone metabolizes HCG differently. I got my first BFP with my son when AF was three days late, but I hadn't tried any earlier because I didn't think I was preggo. Sore nipples are great (okay, that sounds weird)--a lot of people report the bb tenderness starting with the nipples. And nausea--fantastic! What are you waiting for? Test with the FRER and report back! Now GO PEE!!!


----------



## qe76

Thank you gals :) I tested- with a good test and fmu and negative! Im so confused. 18 dpo. I know I have read many stories of woman not getting a posit till way late but I think maybe I really didn't O. Still don't have AF cramps. nips still hurt, more now and bb's are bigger. They feel like they get in my way lol. Last few days my teeth are really sensitive. Driving me nuts- my own breathing it aggravating them. and still getting sticky cm- tinged yellow today. not a bladder infection.. Im very moody but I think its just cause this is driving me nuts. 

there is this bubble feeling/ sensation in my tummy. I also like to take late afternoon/ evening bbt- more so to do with my thyroid and thats been over 99- very high for me. 

I have one more good test- gonna see how long I can wait to take it. 

baby dust to all of us!!!!!!


----------



## tryfor2

That's sounds overwhelmingly positive to me.... Who knows, maybe you're one of the few who doesn't get BFPs until late. I know your cycles have been wonky with PCOS and all, but what is your typical cycle length? And, of course, it's possible you aren't pg but with those symptoms it would be weird if you weren't. Then again, I had SO many symptoms last month and I wasn't pg (made me feel pretty psychotic when AF arrived--I truly questioned my sanity). Forgive me if I'm wrong but you have an older child right qe76? How do these symptoms compare to what you experienced then? (Or do you remember? Lol.)

I don't know.... As long as your temps stay up and AF doesn't show it seems pretty encouraging. I imagine PCOS does throw a wrench into things though. Your "normal" must be fairly abnormal! Good luck and keep us updated!


----------



## qe76

I do have a son- 18 years old. I didn't know I was pregnant with him. I remember hanging out at a friends house watching his younger brother play video games. His sis kept insisting I eat some pizza and just the smell of it was making me sick- but I tried to eat a slice and got sick- I thought it was from watching the video games. I did have implantation bleeding but didnt know that's what it was.. I just thought it was af trying to start- I only had a cycle 2 to 4 times a year then. I did have bleeding gums and tons of cm- ew cm.. and i got the bright blue veins all over my bb's- looked sooo freaky. it was weeks before my sis was like I think you are pregnant. She got me the cheapest test the store had.. it was like a chemistry set lol like 10 steps and mixing stuff .. then i got a doc to confirm and they had to do a scan to see how far along i was since I didnt have reg cycles. the scan was at 12 weeks and I think the hpt was around 8 weeks. 
I had my son a month after my 19th b-day. His father is a dead beat dad.. he just gifted his corvette to his girlfriend so it couldn't be taken for back child support.. it's illegal but I cant get anyone to do anything about it. I dont have money for lawyers..

I feel like I did O.. but who knows. I can't do much but wait and see. over the past year doctors have told me they thought I have had some chem pregnancies or early miscarriage. (since being on tyroid meds and metformin- I have been getting more consistant cycles) but wouldn't do any test. havent been taking the met due to major dehydration.. I fought for 20 years to get my thyroid treated. took getting so sick and ending up in the ER to get that taken care of. Until recently I wasn't keeping track of my cycles. I was just happy they were showing up almost every month. last cycle was 32 days. I have had a few around that length. This is my second month charting and I was shocked to see FF thought I o's cd 10. It did go hand in hand with cm and O pain. 

idk One moment I feel really hopeful then the next so down.. Then I start thinking even if I was pregnant what's the odds of me making it the whole 9 months?! 
I am babbling.. my brain is mush! 
I usually have really bad cramps for af- I can get bad cramps even when af wouldn't show for months.. not having any is really weird. A week or so ago i had pulling type of feeling that I considered was some kind of cramps but nothing since. 
If I don't get af next month, though i dont know 100% when my next af should be, Im going to get a blood test. Im saving my last hpt for next week.. well, trying to wait till next week lol. 

thank you for taking the time to check up on me ladies. It helps alot :)


----------



## tryfor2

Oh I'm sorry to hear that your son's dad is a deadbeat. That's tough. It is amazing to me that in this day and age they can still get away with it. Thank god for mothers like you who shoulder the load of two parents.

Hmm... with irregular periods it's so tough. I wonder if your thyroid issues might wreak havoc with HCG levels in your urine. If the Metformin (even if you haven't taken much recently) is dehydrating maybe that affects it somehow? Just thinking out loud here. I truly haven't a clue.

I know exactly what it's like to be so sure one moment and so not the next. That was me last cycle. I had the sore teeth, extra saliva, bright green veins, plus a lot of the more traditional stuff. Like I said before, I felt like a crazy idiot when AF showed up. It's such a roller coaster, this TTC stuff. As if I wasn't emotional and hormonal already!

I'm rambling. Nothing to say or suggest unfortunately. Try to stay positive, attempt to distract yourself, and KEEP US POSTED!!!


----------



## qe76

ramble away! it helps! 

20 pod and not a sign of af. I drink soo much water yet I am always dehydrated. it's driving me nuts. If there is no bfp then I guess I should assume that I didn't really O. I didn't get solid crosshairs cause I had ew cm after O day. so I only got dotted. In a day or two I might test again. Unless I start to get af cramps then I'll hold out and see if she comes. 
I'll let you know what happens either way- I hate all the times Im reading a thread and then there is no answer at the end- it's the worst lol


----------



## qe76

22 dpo and neg test... It has to mean I never O'd. Guess I just wait for my body to do something.. keep waiting for my temps drop .. they are not really high or anything but they are not coming down like they would for af... still above cover line but if I never really o'd then i dont actually have a cover line right? 
If i am not really O'ing then i don't know what to do. I have no chance then.


----------



## terripeachy

Well qe, not sure what to think. At least you have crosshairs on your chart. My chart is not high or low, but I don't even have crosshairs. I say just keep temping and when you go to the doctor, you'll at least have something to show them and maybe they can help. I'm thinking I need some progesterone to boost my luteal phase temps, but I'm not ready to say that just yet. I'll wait one more month before contacting the doctor.


----------



## qe76

I was looking into over the counter progesterone but from what I read it's not good enough. I really want to find a herbal way.. just too much out there and hard to tell whatn would really be good and safe. 
Still no af amd temps still above cover line. something will happen eventually lol 

What is your average temp?


----------



## tryfor2

Ugh, you must be SO frustrated qe! Like, just do something already, body! Ovulate, bleed, and (preferably) get pregnant! All this waiting is enough to drive a person mad! And then we've got hormones to contend with on top of it all. I dare a man to get through one cycle of TTC with his sanity intact! 

So since you're irregular, all you can do is just wait it out day by day? Geez, that sucks. I'm sorry. You seem so philosophical about it all. I'd be tearing my hair out (or someone else's) if I were you. Keep temping though, like Terrypeachy suggests. That way you have something to show to prove you aren't ovulating. I know you want to go the natural route but to my (very limited) knowledge, the only thing that can induce ovulation is a full on pharmaceutical like Clomid. I'm trying to avoid that too, so I get it, and also would love to know if there's a viable natural alternative.

Terrypeachy, what do you consider a low post o temp? Mine are low across the board (often under 97.0 before o and usually under 97.8 post o) and with my shortish LP (11days last cycle) I think progesterone might be in order for me too. But, also like you, I'm going to give it one more cycle. How long have you been TTC again?


----------



## qe76

It is a bit frustrating. For a while though I was getting af every month- sometimes a little late.. I think due to the thyroid meds i started to get them more. but I know my dose is too low. In a few weeks I should be able to get that tested again. When I first started taking actually notice on the length of my cycle it would be 32- 35 days.. Sometimes a little less but not more then that for a long while. This whole thing is throwing me off. I am wondering if that last dip in my chart is when I really O'd? didn't have ewcm though .. and i don't check my cervix every day but a few times a week- today it was mid/high and soft.. isn't that what it does for either O or pregnant? Im going to check it again tomorrow. 
I did read something really interesting today though. A lot of the times I will check my temp during the day at different times and more often then not my temp goes down when I move around alot ect. I read today that has to do with cristol ( sp?) levels and I know I am low ( from bloods work) on them but the doctor wouldnt treat it. another issue in the thyroid world. My vit D is really low (last time they checked) and usually I am anemic but my iron came out fine but my ferriten was low - that is your iron stores in your body- and my reg iron came out fine cause I am depleting my iron store ( well its a protein that binds to iron) I don't understand it completely.. So this is just a jist of it kind of explanation lol Also my red and white blood cells come back high for years now and no one can tell me why. 

Doctors get fed up with not being able to figure out whats wrong with me and basically drop me .. Last doctor told me I can't come in with so much wrong with me he will only treat one thing at a time lol - I asked for hormones to be tested but he didnt do it. then told me that. 

I've been adding things to diet to help with some of those things- but it gets crazy- like did you know you need magnesium if you take iron? 
I really have to get much better with all the food stuff. I rather eat it then take pills. 
Im rambling again- sorry! 
oh and in the past I have tried BC to help with cycles then found out it could kill me- no female in my family can take BC- clot issues ect. Many woman who have pcos can get pregnant while taking BC- Usually when you hear that happening to someone it is because they have pcos- I don't think there has been an official study but I have read some interesting articles on it. Thats why my one doc tried to treat me with BC a few years ago- it didn't go well. It was before I knew I couldn't take them. Never had taken them before. 
now Im really rambling- kinda dumping out all the thoughts in my head!


----------



## terripeachy

tryfor2,
My pre O average is at about 97.9, and my post O average is about 98.3. It gets higher than that every now and again, but my temps mostly cycle around 98.3. A 0.4 degree increase doesn't seem like it's enough and it certainly hasn't been a sustained rise at all. It seems I can't even pretend I'm preggers, based on the data. This is my third month trying and the doctor said to come back in 4 months if I'm not pregnant, so I'm being patient. 

qe-yeah, eat vitamins rather than swallow them. There are great recipes out there to mix up fruits/veggies etc..so it's not so bad.


----------



## qe76

and still no af- Temps are not down much.. i need to get someone to look at my chart and see if I O'd later then what ff thought. Otherwise I am trying to ignore everything and not think about it- lol me and hubby have not been bd'ing much cause Im just too tired all the time and if Im up he's asleep lol. Im just waiting for af so we can start a new month.


----------



## terripeachy

The only other point of ovulation MAY be on the 14th of Oct. where your temperature rises again. If thats the case, you should still have a few more days until AF gets here. It's hard to tell, especially if you are good at tracking CM. Fertility Friend seems to like that indicator, but I don't really track mine. If I see it, I mark it down. I'm not doing any extra investigating. HA!!HA!!


----------



## tryfor2

I agree. Oct 14 looks to be your most likely o date. Temps after that aren't a lot higher, but mine tend not to be in my LP either. It's an upward trajectory though, so I--total non-expert that I am--believe you did o. That's good! With my o taking forever this cycle I was starting to think "forget TTC, I just want to ovulate this month!" Looks like I did CD 26. AF got me yesterday, exactly 12 DPO, right on schedule (I was hoping my 11day LP last cycle was a fluke). Our bodies are mean to us sometimes... AF usually starts off light but yesterday it was just a couple if spots, then nothing for like 8 hours. I swear I went through a roll of tp just wiping to check! Spent all last night reading up on implantation spotting and had myself convinced that's what I had... Until I started bleeding more heavily. Additional letdown and disappointment. Ugh, why do I do this to myself? Get my hopes up only to have them dashed.:dohh: Sigh. New cycle, new outlook. Right?


----------



## qe76

I was thinking the same thing.. I bd 4 or 5 days before that.. I know it is possible but I don't think I caught it. And I didn't have ewcm but i read that could happen-

Yesterday or the day before I had a bit of red blood when I wiped but I thought it came (tmi) from the back side.. thought maybe I had a hemorrhoid? Though I didnt and don't have pain there or anywhere else. It hasn't happened again either. I have been so tired my days are blending together so I cant even remember if it was yesterday or the day before. I was gonna write it down and never did.. 
I just took my temp after napping and it was over 99- 
I'll be happy just to know I O'd - but man it would be nice to get a bfp just so i wouldn't have to temp any more! 
@ terrypeach- I am so so at tracking cm. It there is too little I usually don't put it down. and this last week I have just been so frustrated and been trying not to look for things so I have gotten really lazy with it. I try just to take my temps . 

Im sorry tryfor2! But yes new cycle and lots of babydust! It so stinks when O is late, keeping up with bd'ing is a task lol- hubby would kill me if he knew I said that. 

You ladies have been so great , I just want to thank you for keeping tabs on me. I hope we all get our bfp soon. 

So if I didn't O till Oct. 14th I'll wait a few days and test again. I might wait till friday. that should be plenty of time I think.


----------



## terripeachy

I'm out. My story yesterday is almost exactly like tryfor2, and when I woke up this morning, AF was here with no mistake. This cycle was crazy, so I'm glad it's over, although, of course, I was hoping it was my month. Time to try again.


----------



## qe76

:( Terripeachy. At least your crazy cycle is over! Im sure I will be next and joining you in a few days. 

Is anyone going to try anything different? I added one a day vita craves gummies + fiber.. first time a commercial worked on me lol It has fiber and folic acid ect.


----------



## tryfor2

Sorry AF got you Terripeachy. It's always so shocking to see the red isn't it, especially after feeling so hopeful. Like you, this past cycle was extremely weird, so like qe76 said, I'm just glad to have it over with. And you're right qe, the BDing got to be a chore what with o-ing so late and never getting a positive opk. We haven't had sex since! Oh well, might as well save our energy!
I'm thinking of trying acupuncture, though it is $$ and may take a while to have any effect. I'm going to check out the TCM thread on here. Might give B6 a go too to try and lengthen my LP. And try to BD as much as possible. It's tough to have the energy at the end of the day, esp after looking after a toddler all day!
I got pg the very first try of my first cycle last time. I'm only now realizing how rare that is and how darn lucky I was!


----------



## qe76

still no af- i changed a day of cm on my chart and it put the crosshairs where we thought they should be. at this point I dont care... I just want something to happen! I feel a little crampy kinda. Usually af cramps are painful- this is still just achy. I'll get a test on friday if still no af- just going to get a $ store one for now. 

tryfor2- i heard alot of good things about acupuncture. If you try it, let me know if you like it.


----------



## qe76

Seriously.. the witch on Halloween?!?! At least something happened. Last night I had the worst pain, really awful, by my right ovary. This a.m. I woke up to ton of cm tinged with pink and a few small clots.. and stringy red stuff- oddest start to an af but at least I can start over now.


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry qe.
You know I know exactly how you feel. Fresh start! Let's hope for BFPs this month. October was sucky (except for my wedding/honeymoon!). hee hee.


----------



## qe76

wedding/honeymoon def make it a good month ! :) 

Im just glad that long cycle is over- now I just hope I have a better temp shift after O- 
I want solid crosshairs! lol 

BABY DUST!!!!


----------



## tryfor2

Well, I'm sorry to hear AF caught up with you qe76, but also pleased to hear you're onto a new cycle. Onwards and upwards, right? And YES, here's to nice clear temp shifts and solid crosshairs this month! All about the solid crosshairs.

Congrats Terripeachy on the wedding! Maybe a little honeymoon bub is on it's way? :thumbup:


----------



## qe76

https://i1360.photobucket.com/albums/r649/qe76/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20131230_172008_zps60c9d63e.jpg

i hope that shows up- I am 9 dpo and I poas 1 am today- I was half asleep- i thought i saw a second line right away then it was gone just as fast- fell back asleep and when i woke there was def a second line- a squinter but it's there. trying not to get too excited yet.. it's hard though- will test again tomorrow..


----------



## terripeachy

I see it Qe! It is faint, but it is there. Yeah, make sure you test and post a picture again tomorrow. This is so exciting!


----------



## qe76

terripeachy said:


> I see it Qe! It is faint, but it is there. Yeah, make sure you test and post a picture again tomorrow. This is so exciting!

Im am so excited but trying not to get my hopes up too much.. If this is real I hope it's a sticky bean!!! Im not sure if i can fall asleep now lol-


----------



## Lyvid

Just read this whole thread as I don't think I O'd this month and was looking for some insight. Was really happy to get to the end and see that picture! FX'd it's a sticky bean!


----------



## qe76

Lyvid said:


> Just read this whole thread as I don't think I O'd this month and was looking for some insight. Was really happy to get to the end and see that picture! FX'd it's a sticky bean!

Thank you :) 

I still have a second line today- just a tad darker.. last night I woke up really wanting bread.. got to the kitchen and could smell it really strong lol- I ripped a piece off and opened the tub of butter and ate by the light of the refrigerator. Glad my hubby wasn't up to see that ... 

I really think it is the prenatals that made the difference. Do you take any? Even my thyroid meds didn't get my temp to be normal- often people who are hypo thyroid have low temps- mine would be in the 96'sbefore O- low 97's after O-
but since taking the prenatals.. they have been much better.


----------



## terripeachy

Yay for a darker test. I'm so happy for you.
I've been taking prenatals, so I'm hoping it helps this time around. Thanks for updating this thread, and yeah, keep checking in! Happy New Year!!


----------



## qe76

terripeachy said:


> Yay for a darker test. I'm so happy for you.
> I've been taking prenatals, so I'm hoping it helps this time around. Thanks for updating this thread, and yeah, keep checking in! Happy New Year!!

I hope the prenatals work for you- I really feel that's what helped me. Now that i got a bfp Im freaking out at every little feeling worried about it sticking. I bought two more test to see if the line gets darker- I dont have a reg doc yet so I ordered to do a hcg test at a lab- not need a note for the doc to do that here. I just have to pick what day I want to go in.. being that I showed up on a hpt I should have good numbers for hcg- but Im worried to know what the numbers will be. 

what prenatals are you taking?


----------



## terripeachy

My doctor gave me 4 different vitamins to take, and I ended up getting the Citranatal DHA60 (I believe). I'm glad she gave me a variety because some had different side effects that I didn't like. The Citranatal has a white capsule and a soft gel. They make me tired, so I take them right before I go to bed. I'm sure the over the counter prenatals are just as good.

So what day are you going in? I'm still really happy for you!


----------



## qe76

Thank you :) 

I usually have issues with every kind of pill- and prenatals are known for causing tummy issues- but the over the counter ones I haven't had a single issue with. and they are too yummy lol I think we had better bd timing this time too- and finally getting a few charts under my belt help so much. 
It's a walk in place or you can make an app- I'll call tomorrow- I paid for the test already on line. I never got blood work done like this before but my last doc says it saves money- I guess cause you can skip seeing the doc just to get a script to get the test.. idk. will find out soon- I was thinking of going friday- but maybe tomorrow. I think it says it takes 24- 48 hrs to get results so if I wait till friday I dont know if I would then have to wait the weekend for results. 

Im going to keep checking on here to see when (not if) you get you bfp! sending good vibes your way!


----------



## terripeachy

I think charting definitely helps. I started using OPKs too, and that is much better than trying to look at my chart and guessing when I'm ABOUT to O, because I think we were missing the best timing early on.

Can you see your results online? If so, that is awesome! I would probably do it Thursday and maybe your results will be back on Friday. It's been a few days since your test came up positive, so you should have high enough levels in your system for them to detect it, right? 

Yes, keep checking on me and checking in. It would be great if January was my month. I'm feeling good, but that could be because I ate lucky lentil soup last night, and black eyed peas tonight. hee hee.


----------



## qe76

terripeachy said:


> I think charting definitely helps. I started using OPKs too, and that is much better than trying to look at my chart and guessing when I'm ABOUT to O, because I think we were missing the best timing early on.
> 
> Can you see your results online? If so, that is awesome! I would probably do it Thursday and maybe your results will be back on Friday. It's been a few days since your test came up positive, so you should have high enough levels in your system for them to detect it, right?
> 
> Yes, keep checking on me and checking in. It would be great if January was my month. I'm feeling good, but that could be because I ate lucky lentil soup last night, and black eyed peas tonight. hee hee.

I din't get to go to the lab today- Had to sit and wait for the A/C guy to show up at my sisters. I'll go tomorrow- I'll ask if it will take all weekend to get results then. You get them on line. I did poas again- 12 dpo and it was much darker- So my hcg must be going up. hcg shows up in your blood first so yeah I should be able to get numbers when I do the test. 

I never heard of the blacked eyed peas as good luck till I moved south.. Not one single person can tell me how it was started lol 

I hope this month is your month! I know its hard to do- but try not to think about ttc- I couldn't do it 100% but I def backed down and bam! lol


----------



## terripeachy

I hope your AC is working now. It's snowing now and it's supposed to continue all night until tomorrow early morning. I am so happy your line is darker today. That's reassuring AND&#8230;if you do make it to the lab tomorrow they will confirm it with no questions asked.

It's hard not to think about TTC, but everyone says when you stop thinking about it, it'll happen. I'm still feeling pretty positive about the whole thing though, so only time will tell. Have a great night, mama. :)


----------



## Lyvid

qe76 said:


> Thank you :)
> 
> I still have a second line today- just a tad darker.. last night I woke up really wanting bread.. got to the kitchen and could smell it really strong lol- I ripped a piece off and opened the tub of butter and ate by the light of the refrigerator. Glad my hubby wasn't up to see that ...
> 
> I really think it is the prenatals that made the difference. Do you take any? Even my thyroid meds didn't get my temp to be normal- often people who are hypo thyroid have low temps- mine would be in the 96'sbefore O- low 97's after O-
> but since taking the prenatals.. they have been much better.

LOL about the bread! 

I was actually thinking I should start the prenatals when falling asleep the other night, so thanks, that gave me a reminder when I was awake! This is my first month charting since DS was born almost 2 yrs ago and I've only had cycles for about 6 months so I'm not even sure they are back to the same length etc. as before him. My temps just went up on CD20 which is really late based on my earlier charts (usually CD12-15) but :shrug: who knows, things could have changed. Anyhoo, I think I will just chart for a few months before freaking out about it.


----------



## qe76

i got my first hcg back today- didnt have to wait till monday- 56 for 13 dpo- I have read that is a good number but Im still freaked out- going to get another test monday.. cause the important thing is if they are doubling. 

Lyvid, do try the prenatals.. I really think that's what did it for me. Im sure my metformin and thyroid meds helped, dont get me wrong.. but nothing was working till I added vits. 

and now I need another nap lol- If I didn't get up 100 x's a night to pee I think I'd last longer during the day :/ 

baby dust all around !!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Yay qe!! I couldn't tell you whether 56 is good or bad, I just know that it is supposed to double over time, so if you go back on Monday, I'm sure it'll be even higher!

That's such awesome news and your lab is really quick, which is super surprising. H&H 9 months!!


----------



## qe76

Just wanted to see how you were doing terri :) How's your temping going?


----------



## terripeachy

Hi. Well I finally got crosshairs on DPO11 after not having them all month. Things are ok. Just in my TWW as usual. Not much to report at all. Just checking on everyone else for the most part.

How are things with you?


----------

